# Round Pedestal table build in progress



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Round Pedestal table build complete!!*

Well, about a month ago I decided I was going to attempt to build a round table. I had a scrap piece of 3/4" Knotty Alder plain sliced plywood that looked like it would make a fine table top, but I wasn't quite sure how to dress the edges with solid wood. While I was thinking about that, I decided to work on the base. I knew I wanted a pedestal base, but I don't have a lathe, so I knew I had to make the base square. The design I finally arrived at was fairly simple, with some slight curves, and is actually a bit of a copy of another member's trestle table. After I got the base sorted out, I moved on to the top. The first step was to make an octagon out of solid wood, approx the size of my final diameter. I temporarily fastened the octagon together with pocket screws at the very outer edge. I then fastened this octagon onto a scrap piece of plywood. I then found a "center" that was as close to actual center as I could. I used a simple circle jig and a straight cutting router bit to create an inner circle on the octagon. Then I disassembled the octagon and cut the plywood top to a diameter that was slightly smaller than the inside diameter of my octagon. Then I applied the edging to the plywood, 1 pc at a time. The last piece needs to be trimmed to fit, but because the outer edge of the octagon is still straight, its an easy job on the table saw. With all the pieces glued to the plywood, I will use the same center on the plywood as before, and cut the outer circle of the table. I will route the edge with some profile after that, but I am not sure which profile yet. I am going to clear coat this with water based Poly. Here are a few pics. I wanted to take more, but I never think about it during the process. I would love to hear other methods of achieving the same from some of the pros on here. Thanks. 

Here you can see that each leg is made up of 5 pieces. The Particle Board core is just to add some thickness to the assembly. 








The feet consist of 3 pieces of solid alder that was cut using a pattern bit. Once all of them were sandwiched together, the pattern bit was used again to flush up all the edges, then sanded. 








Here is the foot assembly. Pretty straight forward here. Trimmed away material on the top of one, and on the bottom of the other. 








Here is the pedestal dry assembled. It needs a good sanding, and then glue. 








Here is the edging going on. Although the circumfrences are slightly different, the 2 circles go together very well.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is the top after a little sanding. Some of the grain lines up very well and the seam actually dissapears in places. I will cut the outer circle tonight, and dry fit the table together. Then disassemble and sand and stain. I may just clear coat it, but I will experiment with stain on scraps and see what looks best. Thanks for looking, and I will post a finished product very soon!!


----------



## Lancer33 (Dec 9, 2011)

Watching this one.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

looking good so far.... can't wait to see more.

Fabian


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> looking good so far.... can't wait to see more.
> 
> Fabian


I will have an update tomorrow. Got the top cut out and routed.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

jkline805 said:


> Here is the top after a little sanding. Some of the grain lines up very well and the seam actually dissapears in places. I will cut the outer circle tonight, and dry fit the table together. Then disassemble and sand and stain. I may just clear coat it, but I will experiment with stain on scraps and see what looks best. Thanks for looking, and I will post a finished product very soon!!


What's that elongated hole in the pic? Oh No is that a Craig? Everything else looks nice

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

jkline805,

You're right, the feet are very similar to the ones on my table. You have incredibly good taste in that regard. Nice table!

Bret


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> What's that elongated hole in the pic? Oh No is that a Craig? Everything else looks nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I am wondering the same thing. Table looks to be coming along very well. Beautiful work. I will be watching this. Great layout on the pictures and comments for the thread.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sure looks nice. Must have missed this while I was up north. Nice design and nice joinery on the base. I'll be watching.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok, so I started on the cutting the final shape of the top tonight. It was very straight forward and actually pretty easy. I just set my makeshift circle jig up to the right radius, and starting making passes with the straight cutting bit. 4 passes, and the top was cut to shape. After that was complete, I used my 1/4" drill and drilled out the screw hole that was my center point. I am using this an alignment hole for the top. I have a dowel glued into the center of my base, and this hole is centered, so you can't screw up the alignment of the top. The only issue I had was the edges fuzzed up a little bit in certain areas. I just had to do a lot of sanding. I think that is the nature of the soft knotty alder. Anyway, here are some more pics. 

Here is the first dry fit of the top on the base. I think it is proportioned pretty well. I was aiming for a 48" top, but I never measured it, so I'm not even sure how close it is. 








I decided to route the edge with a simple bevel. This will match the slight bevel on the legs and the underside support. After this was cut, there was a lot of sanding to do on the edges. It was pretty fuzzy!








Here she is all sanded and ready for finish. I used a damp rag to give my wife an idea of how it would look with just clear coat, and she didnt like it, so I will have to stain it. I may have a week or so before I stain it. I want to experiment with some scraps first. 








Any feedback on staining alder is appreciated. I have never done it, but I imagine it will be tricky with the knots and all. Thanks.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

MastersHand said:


> What's that elongated hole in the pic? Oh No is that a Craig? Everything else looks nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


 
The Kregs are all gone. They were temporary to hold the outer ring of solid wood together. As I get better at woodworking, I am trying to use fewer and fewer pocket holes.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Kj

Really looks beautiful. Very good balance. Legs look to be perfect size for the top and use. 

Have you ever used aniline dye stains? They will allow the grain show through better and don't muddy up the wood like pigment stains do. I'm not a big fan of wood stains but if you must... Check them out. There are about a million shades and colors possible.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BTW. Excellent use of the craigs. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

jkline805 said:


> View attachment 38304


Looks great so far.:thumbsup: Also, nice looking dog. Border collie?


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> Looks great so far.:thumbsup: Also, nice looking dog. Border collie?


Thanks! My dog is an English Springer. It never fails, when I'm taking a picture either her or my son tries to get in them.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Kj
> 
> Really looks beautiful. Very good balance. Legs look to be perfect size for the top and use.
> 
> ...


I have never used the dyes, but I am thinking about using them just to add a tiny bit of color to this table. I dont want to go really dark, but more of a medium shade of brown. If the dyes weren't $20 for a little bottle, I would probably pick up a couple and experiment with them.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Complete!!*

Here is the final product. I just decided to put a clear coat on it. First, I used wood conditioner to give it some pop, then just a few coats of water based poly. The first coat I thinned about 25%, then the second coat I sprayed straight outta the can, then the final coat on the top was thinned about 50% so it would lay nice and flat. It worked out pretty good. I'm pretty happy with it since its the first time I have tried a round table with a plywood field. Alder isnt my favorite wood, but all things considered, I'm ok with it. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That came out very nice. I'm more of a rustic builder. But that's a nice design. The finish.... Looks finished.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's one awesome looking table.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

ACP said:


> That's one awesome looking table.


Thank you. Here is a better pic of the top.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That turned out great! :thumbsup: Nice job.


----------

